# Tuition charges



## MisterMike (Jul 20, 2004)

OK, assuming you have people interested in coming once a week, how much do you feel is a fair tuition to charge for such a schedule?

The class runs 2 hours, once a week.

Thanks,
MM


----------



## Blindside (Jul 20, 2004)

How big is your class size?

What is your overhead?

And most importantly; what is your experience?

I have had one excellent instructor charge me a Pepsi for one private session per week (2 hours long) another might charge $40/month for a single group class per week.  It totally depends on you and who your clients are.

Lamont


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 20, 2004)

Private Lesson?
Semi-Private Lesson?
Group Lesson?


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 20, 2004)

I have always looked at my overhead first, then determined what my time was worth.  I did some feeling around to see roughly how many student I would be able to get.  The set the rate accordingly.  I always wanted to make sure I wouldn't be dig a hole for myself with bills that couldn't be paid.  You have to look at look at several factors to come up with a price.


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 20, 2004)

Blindside, the class is under 6 people. My experience in the arts is 15 yrs.

Michael, the class is a standard class (group lesson), the same for everyone.

Rob, thanks for the input. In this case, there is no real overhead or worry'n about going into the red. Just looking for what people might think is fair if they were to join.

Of course the material is top notch


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 20, 2004)

What is the average price for lessons in your area?  What are the schedules like in other school in teh area? 

Once you have figured out their prices and hours it is simple math, if there area several schools and teh rates really flucuate keep yourself somewhere in teh middle to start, don't charge more than everyone, and don't charge less than everyone.  Charge somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 20, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> The class runs 2 hours, once a week.
> 
> Thanks,
> MM


Would you consider that the equivalent of one hour classes held twice a week?  If you do, then the price should be relative.

- Ceicei


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 20, 2004)

All business is local, so certainly, you need to see what your market is supporting as far as costs are concerned. I think, where I am in Southern New Hampshire, we are probably pretty comparable to where you are in Mass.

For a group lesson, you might look at $20 bucks per class. Of course, if you market it that way ... what happens if the student is a no-show? Do you collect from the student if they are not in attendance? and How?

Perhaps, if you go Month-to-Month ... giving a discount .... say $65.00 bucks a month, whether the attend or not.

Just some suggestions. - Mike


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Classes in the area (Manchester actually  ) go for around 70 a month but you can usually go as many days as you want, say 5, for an hour each.

So that probably 2-5 hrs a week for 70/month vs. my 2 hrs.

The established school also has mats, bags, pads, etc. and probably looks a little prettier than where I'm at for the time being so I've been keepin' the tuition at 40/month. So far nobody's left so I think the price is right but my ads all ran out now so I'm just sorta stagnant until I list it again.

Thanks again for the input,
MM


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 20, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> The established school also has mats, bags, pads, etc. and probably looks a little prettier than where I'm at for the time being so I've been keepin' the tuition at 40/month. So far nobody's left so I think the price is right but my ads all ran out now so I'm just sorta stagnant until I list it again.


For what you have, $40.00 sounds reasonable and apparently your students agree since they stayed.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm looking into teaching such a class for some pre-acadamy police trainees. I was thinking of charging $30 a month, but it was actually suggested by one of the potential students to charge $40 /month.  Makes for $10/session, which is very good pricing if you think about it.  I also have similar experience, 13 years.  You are probably where you want to be on pricing.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 21, 2004)

Mister Mike sign me up!  That's very reasonable!


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks again everyone.

Another thing about keeping the tuition low when starting (to me) is that it's a bit of a proving ground. I'm looking for students who do not need to worry about the costs, may have little martial art exerience, so rather than giving money they give their support to the dojo. If they stick around, it shows I'm doing something right. It also shows to them that it's not about the money. Their tuition is their investment in the dojo, to help keep it open.

A possible drawback to teaching once a week is that a little more pressure is placed on the students to do their homework on the off days. Progression will be noticeable in the ones who practice at home as well as in class. As the class grows, I'll be adding additional says.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 21, 2004)

my old instructor used to have a system that worked pretty well.

if you wanted the option to come to all classes allowed by your rank, you paid a flat monthly fee ($65 a month in that case).  If you only wanted to come every so often, you paid per class, in cash, before class.  Fees varied between $5 and $10 per class, depending on which class and how long it was.

That might work for ya. dunno.


----------



## Jeff Boler (Aug 17, 2004)

Out of morbid curiosity, does everyone here teach to make a profit?  I run my school out of church gym.  Even though I advertise it as $30.00 a month, I offer "Tuition Assistance" to anyone that has trouble affording it.  As long as the building and equipment is taken care of, I'm happy.


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 18, 2004)

No I teach because I started training my son and he wanted other kids in the class and soon the word went out to the community. I charge now a minimum to pay for equipment and to weed out the the students who want to learn then realize (after I put alot of time into them) that it takes work and discipline to learn MA. 

Right now Im at a community center. My contract is until the end of this month. Im being paid by the city to teach. If any of the students want to continue their training Ill charge them just 35 bucks a month as these are low income kids. I did this prior to the rec center gig and did it for free. I found the students wouldnt show up for class, parents wouldnt get the kids protective equipment when asked so I bought it for them. After I fired 10 of them for not showing up (missing 5 classes in 7 weeks , I teach 2 classes each week) and having to throw out a bunch of hardly used mouth pieces that I bought and never being reimbursed for the cups I bought.. I decided to charge . Not for profit but Im not going to take it in the shorts to help anyone ever again.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 18, 2004)

I teach to make a profit.  I would love to be able to do it full time, but don't push hard enough to be able to quit the day job.  I enjoy teaching, but the more I teach the more I understand that my time is valuable.  I also understand that people don't take you or the activity seriously unless you charge for your services.

WhiteBirch


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 19, 2004)

I teach to keep the arts alive first. Other reasons are for my own growth in the art and to help benefit other people's lives. Income is last. If enough people find that I am doing a good job then I guess the income is justified.


----------



## bullydog (Sep 5, 2004)

I had a school running for 8 years.  We shut it down and opened back up five years later.  The day we opened, we got 12 of our old students back, and a bunch of new ones.  I offer classes 4 nights per week, plus a 2 hour advanced class once per week.  I have 22 years total MA experience.  I have a 3rd degree black belt in American Shotokan, (AIKA certified) and a 1st degree in TKD, (also certified).  I offer free seminars twice per year from various experts in their field, which is usually pressure points, or ground fighting, and I charge $55.00 per month.  I feel that this is a good deal for what you get.  I don't make much profit, but the school pays for itself, and the students are happy.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 28, 2004)

Well I'm getting into this teaching racket for two reasons, 1. To get Silat more exposure here in my area (and I was having trouble finding a training partner) 2. To avoid the three hour drive to my instructor (he'll come to me if I can get enough folks here for it to be worth his time). I'm charging $15 a lesson with tuition assistance in cases of hardship. The money is to allow me to better the group and make a few bucks (I'm happy as long as it doesn't cost me to teach). I'll be teaching once a week classes probably on saturday mornings 8-12 or 9-12. Thanks to the folks on this thread I'm considering only charging $50 a month if they pay in advance. Otherwise students pay on a weekly basis.


----------

